# Just need to talk to somebody about it



## younggeezy (Oct 6, 2011)

I really love my bird, he was tame right from a baby. He's really protective and likes his space but he loves people. He has a different personality then most Cockatiels, he actually prefers to observe people either from one of many perches in my living room or my shoulder rather then have a physical relationship. He is 3 years old, and he is very sick.

He started to smell really bad, I thought it might be some poop or something else in my room so I cleaned his cage really well and the surrounding area. It came back pretty quickly, it was a subtle sour fruit smell at first but now its pretty strong. The next morning I woke up and he was covered in puke, and instantly took on the dreaded look of the sick Cockatiel. I took him to the vet that day, who told me that the situation is critical. I told her I am really poor (being in between jobs) and can't afford anything critical. She spent the day with him checking his crop, doing x-rays and various tests. She decided that the best option was to go with anti-bacterial and oil (to help the crop).

3 days later and he still looks the same, I haven't actually witnessed him puke since before the vet visit but I have my suspicions that he still is. He isn't talking as much as he was 3 days ago (barely at all really), but he has the same personality and energy as he usually does (to a lesser degree). He also has diahrrea.

Sometimes he goes to the bottom of his cage and paces back and forth, in the night he will actually cover his face in poop. I don't know why he is doing this but it scares me a bit. I almost have the feeling that he's not only sick but a little crazy. His amount of energy confuses me. Sometimes he will sit still and not move or respond to anything, eyes half open. Sometimes he will walk around the cage, eat a bit, do another round, repeat. I really don't know what to think. I have prepared myself for the worst, but I really hope the worst doesn't come. If anybody might have experienced anything similar it might make me feel a bit better.

Edit: I should put an emphasis on the pasted facial feathers, but I think it might be poop not puke


----------



## carrielee76 (Nov 19, 2011)

Oh hun, I am so sorry to hear this. I don't have any experience in this but your post tugs at my heart strings. It was a severe case of sour crop? I'm also very glad to know you took her to the vet right away after you figured out it was her and not her cage. I hope the vet will work with you and get your baby all better soon. I couldn't imagine having to see my baby sick and I've only had her (she's a rescue) for about 3 months but I love her to bits!
Good luck and maybe others on here can give you stories of their experiences.


----------



## younggeezy (Oct 6, 2011)

carrielee76 said:


> Oh hun, I am so sorry to hear this. I don't have any experience in this but your post tugs at my heart strings. It was a severe case of sour crop? I'm also very glad to know you took her to the vet right away after you figured out it was her and not her cage. I hope the vet will work with you and get your baby all better soon. I couldn't imagine having to see my baby sick and I've only had her (she's a rescue) for about 3 months but I love her to bits!
> Good luck and maybe others on here can give you stories of their experiences.


Sour crop is actually her second diagnosis, her initial concern is bacteria or parasite. He recently had a run in with a dog so there is reason to believe that might be the case. His poop is really runny as well, like water. It was lime green a few days ago but now its olive, but still just as runny.

edit: I'm just glad it wasn't a cat


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm so sorry you're going through this.

What meds is he on now, and what tests were done? Your vet should have done a gram stain at minimum, considering this seems to be primarily a GI problem. I think you/we need to know exactly what the vet suspects before we can help you figure out what else needs to be done. Possible other tests would include a crop wash and cultures, if your vet suspects bacteria, to figure out exactly what organism this is and what medication would be most appropriate. 

Has your vet talked to you at all about avian gastric yeast? That sounds like another possibility, considering the symptoms. Here is some information about that: http://www.exoticpetvet.net/avian/yeast.html

Unfortunately these symptoms are kind of nonspecific, so it's hard to give definite advice. Most medications begin working within 72 hours, though, so if this is day 3 and you aren't seeing any improvement, I would be letting the vet know that.

Where are you located? If you're in the US, you should check out this thread about Care Credit, which can help pay for veterinary expenses: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=26919

You can also help your bird by making him a hospital cage. This would include lowering perches, and adding supplemental heat. By doing these things, you can help your bird conserve energy, which will make his immune system more effective for fighting off his illness. Here are two threads you should read on how to keep an ill bird warm: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=16019 ; http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=16020)

Also make sure that your bird is drinking, since he is having diarrhea. 

Please keep us updated! Sending healing thoughts to you and your baby.


----------



## younggeezy (Oct 6, 2011)

I live in canada, avian vets are difficult to find but they are out there. I put a lone perch low in his cage and he evidentally got mad at me and started climbing back to the top. I have noticed slight improvements but nothing to draw any conclusions yet. Gastric yeast is the other suspected issue, and if the antibiotics aren't showing a significant improvement we will switch to different meds. Right now he's taking Baytril.

Please understand that I love this bird as much as you do yours, and if anything happens to him I will be devistated. I am a student, and will be a student for a very long time. I cannot afford expensive tests, nor can I afford debt. If I could, I would have already I promise you.


----------



## younggeezy (Oct 6, 2011)

This is worth noting though. I am afraid to admit I fell for a marketing scam. Chico hates anything but seeds he is absolutely terrified and he will not eat it. Running out of options I found a bag of seeds that said it had 100% nutrition for a cockatiel. I bought it, but just was informed by my vet that the seeds are coated in vitamins and the birds just chew through the shell anyways. I am currently switching him to pellets and believe me this is not easy.

As a result this could be from vitamin A deficiency. Chico has still not eaten any pellets and I cannot starve him so I still give him 15 mins with the seeds.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Believe me, I do understand. I'm a student as well (for at least the next 5-7 years) and I know it's hard to have a sick bird. This is partly why I asked what the results were from the tests you mentioned had already been run. That's really valuable information if you can get a copy of it. Since you can't afford to have a lot of additional things done, knowing what's already been done/found will help choose the most specific, appropriate next steps.

Baytril is a good antibiotic, and it should have had an effect by now. I think, if you can't afford anything else, I would probably suggest that you try adding an antifungal to cover the yeast option. Treating blind isn't generally a good idea, but if it's between doing this or not treating at all, then my general feeling is that you have to take the chance of trying. (Keep in mind, this is only MY opinion.) 

I would not recommend trying to convert him to pellets right now. The stress of doing that in a bird that is already experiencing GI upset could really make it difficult for him to recover. If you're really concerned that this is a vitamin A deficiency (which, by the way, doesn't fit the symptoms very well), you can give veggies like broccoli, carrots, and sweet potato. These are great for vitamins. You'll want to get him on a more varied diet eventually, but right now the shock to his system just isn't a good idea.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Here's something that might help with the diet: go to http://www.lafebercares.com/contact.html and ask for a free sample of cockatiel Nutriberries. They're nutritionally equivalent to pellets, but they look like seed balls and most cockatiels accept them pretty easily.

Since your bird is sick right now, just simply getting enough to eat is more important than eating a well-balanced diet. If he won't eat pellets then let him have all the seeds he wants.


----------



## resalat_hasan (Sep 7, 2011)

Ohh....God !! I pray for ur bird's quick recovery  feelin' so sorry reading this thread


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I wish you the best. My fingers are crossed for you and your poor bird.


----------



## younggeezy (Oct 6, 2011)

enigma731 said:


> Believe me, I do understand. I'm a student as well (for at least the next 5-7 years) and I know it's hard to have a sick bird. This is partly why I asked what the results were from the tests you mentioned had already been run. That's really valuable information if you can get a copy of it. Since you can't afford to have a lot of additional things done, knowing what's already been done/found will help choose the most specific, appropriate next steps.
> 
> Baytril is a good antibiotic, and it should have had an effect by now. I think, if you can't afford anything else, I would probably suggest that you try adding an antifungal to cover the yeast option. Treating blind isn't generally a good idea, but if it's between doing this or not treating at all, then my general feeling is that you have to take the chance of trying. (Keep in mind, this is only MY opinion.)
> 
> I would not recommend trying to convert him to pellets right now. The stress of doing that in a bird that is already experiencing GI upset could really make it difficult for him to recover. If you're really concerned that this is a vitamin A deficiency (which, by the way, doesn't fit the symptoms very well), you can give veggies like broccoli, carrots, and sweet potato. These are great for vitamins. You'll want to get him on a more varied diet eventually, but right now the shock to his system just isn't a good idea.


He has his seeds again now, and today he is looking much worse then yesterday. I actually watched him puke 3 times in an hour. I frantically called the vets in my city looking for the anti-fungal for him, and they all said they can't give it to him without seeing him first. The vet that did see him is off today and is referencing the university vet for emergencies. The price is 130 dollars for just the visit (emergency), then I have to pay for the anti-fungal. I don't even have that amount of money to my name right now.

It is so unfair, people get into vet jobs because they want to help animals and save their lives, but if you don't have the money too bad. I have to sit here watching my best friend suffer incredibly, and I can't do anything. I wan't to give him some more meds but I'm afraid its at the point that if I handle him he might die. I don't even think he would be able to make it to the vets if I paid for it.

I love birds more then anything, but I don't think I'll ever bring myself to own one again, because I wasn't able to save this one what makes a person think they can save the next one if it happens to them. I can't stop blaming myself for this.


----------



## Fortunate (Oct 31, 2011)

its really not your fault, you are trying the best you can for your baby and I am sure he will appriciate it.

I was told a story when my bird died and i swore never to love another pet again....

"We all have those special animals that creep into our hearts without noticing, we do all we can for our extended family and thats all they ask for, when they pass on its not because you didnt try hard enough, its because its their time and nothing you can do with bring them back or stop them passing on, they are moving on so you can make room in your life for the next dear little soul that needs your care and attention to make his life a great and plesant one"

I am sure your little guy has the best life he could dream of, and he knows you are doing what you can for him, and for that i applaude you!

I cant tell you how many ppl i want to punch in the face when they say to me "its just a bird, let it die and get a new one" when i say my bird is ill and i have to go to the vet (which is a 30min drive without traffic). They dont understand that its not "just" a bird, he is your companion, your baby, your friend and family. I adore all my birds with all my heart and, like you, will do all i can for them. 

Good luck with him, sending healing, prayers and wishes to you and your bird! stay strong! 

keep me posted on his progress! 
Is there not something you could give him that is palatable and will keep his strength up? maybe someone on here can help you out, i wouldnt have a clue.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm very sorry things are going this way. It's hard when we don't have the resources necessary for our pets.


----------



## younggeezy (Oct 6, 2011)

Fortunate said:


> its really not your fault, you are trying the best you can for your baby and I am sure he will appriciate it.
> 
> I was told a story when my bird died and i swore never to love another pet again....
> 
> ...


Thanks for that, it helps. I haven't ever dealt directly with a pet's death before, and even though it hasn't happened to him yet I really am not keeping my hopes up any more. He isn't moving at all, he is at a perch near the top of the cage and isn't responding to anything. He won't even take a nibble at millet and this isn't common. The anti-bacterial should be administered in 4 hours or so, but I am currently torn on the matter because I fear handling him might make things much worse, or finish the job. I am constantly going over to his cage and talking to him, but it is really hard for me because just the sight of him in this condition makes me burst into tears (and I'm the most non-emotional guy you will ever meet). I will learn from this mistake, I'm going to the bank tomorrow to open another savings account. I'm going to have at least 500 dollars in it at all times and I will not own another pet until I'm prepared to do anything I can to help it in times like these.

What do you think, should I risk handling him to give him the anti-biotic, is he possibly just conserving energy to help himself heal? 2 hours ago he started flying out of nowhere and landed on my carpet, I moved him back to my cage. He has chirped once today and that is it.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

If he is this much worse after three days on the antibiotic, one more dose is very unlikely to make a difference. Ideally in this situation, I would recommend having your bird hospitalized so that the vet can stabilize him and administer fluids. But I know this is very expensive, especially on a Sunday. As things stand, I think I would recommend that you just stay close to him and try to be a comfort. Sit with him, talk to him...whatever seems to keep him calm and comfortable.


----------



## carrielee76 (Nov 19, 2011)

I am not an expert by any means but I think I would risk it and give him the meds. Without the meds you know for a fact he will not get better and just get worse. It is possible he is just conserving energy by sitting still. If he has enouogh strenght to perch on the top maybe he is getting a little better? Idk. I am so sorry to hear you are still having issues with him. They generally do keep quiet and still when sick so that they conserve all the energy they need to do their own healing. I would however get him back to the vet tomorrow morning and let them know the meds have not really helped bring improvement and ask what other tests may be available to determine any other illnesses he may be hiding. Well wishes and thoughts heading your way!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Try offering him a little pedialyte. This is an electrolyte solution for sick human babies, and it can be very useful for giving a little energy boost to sick birds. Real pedialyte is expensive but there are simple homemade recipes that use ingredients that you probably have already. There's a recipe at http://www.birdboard.com/forum/f68/rehydration-electrolytes-862426.html

Once when Vlad was weak from blood loss I soaked some seed in pedialyte and offered it to him on my fingertip. He ate it and it helped a lot.

If you have gatorade you can use that instead - it's basically pedialyte with artificial color and flavor added.


----------



## younggeezy (Oct 6, 2011)

I offered him some G2 gatorade on millet and his food, he accepted neither. He barely even acknowledges my efforts. When I talk to him he opens his eyes a bit. He is occasionally moving from perch to his front of cage stand, but after that its back to nothing mode. He is still puking, I don't know if i should put him on the floor of his cage or not.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*I am currently switching him to pellets and believe me this is not easy.*
---------------------

Please, please, from someone that has made alot of bad and fatal mistakes over the years...*never do * a diet change when a bird is sick. This is further stress to it's system and could make existing problems worse. Right now you want him to eat...and it's is best to give him what he is used to, in addition to spray millet for energy and protein. Once his health problems are effectively treated and he is well then consider the diet change...gradually.

As to the Bayril, it is a broad spectrum antibiotic, meaning it's a cover the bases antibiotic. If you have an existing suspected yeast problem an antibiotic is not what is needed....an antifungal would be more effective. 

As to suspecting eating his droppings, this may help: http://justcockatiels.weebly.com/eating-droppings.html

How old is your bird?

(((HUGS)))) it is scary when they are sick and can't tell you what is wrong


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*He is still puking,*

Puking can be a reaction to the meds, especially if the dosage is too strong. Whern on antibiotics it is wise to watch the droppings. The white part of the poop is called the urates. They should be a creamy white. When an antibiotic is too strong the first indication is the urates change color to a pale green or yellow ochre color. If this is seen the dosage has to be lowered, and call the vet.

If he has a favorite food he will eat from your hand sprinkle some ground ginger (the spice) on it. The Benefits of Ginger: (Zingiber Officinale)In addition to the soothing effect of an upset crop (nausea) and digestive tract ginger also alleviates stress and has an invigorating effect to the body. Ginger has some antibiotic properties, and the antiseptic properties help to protect against infection. It helps alleviate gas in the crop, and also tends to lower fever.


----------



## younggeezy (Oct 6, 2011)

He is only 3, thanks for the advice, I hope that when he returns back to health I can use all of this. I have a vet coming over tonight, he is going to give chico a vitamin shot, as well as take a sample of his droppings. I'll start to take close observation of his droppings to make sure the dosage isn't too high.


----------



## younggeezy (Oct 6, 2011)

He is often doing this weird side to side motion with his neck, I feel like he's doing something to his crop but I don't know. It is usually followed by something coming from his beak, a white milky substance. It isn't a lot, but he isn't shaking his head with it so I don't know if its vomit or what. His action looks similar to regurgitating, but from side to side rather then up and down.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

It sounds like he could have a build up of yeast in his mouth or crop. Please ask the vet about this, and if he'll prescribe an antifungal.


----------



## younggeezy (Oct 6, 2011)

I talked to 2 vets and they both have reason to believe that yeast isn't an issue. Both seemed to think that his best chance of survival is to stay on the antibiotic I have him on because it treats a very broad spectrum of bacteria. He doesn't have the strength to eat, and he hasn't eaten for the entire day (he has tried to get some millet a couple times but can't gather the strength to actually eat it). He still isn't reacting to much of anything, and now he has one eye open and one eye closed all of the time. He had some electrolytes and a vitamin shot today as well.

He is on my shoulder now, and I cannot get him off. He started calling for me so I came over and he was reaching out for me so I got closer and closer until he climbed up onto my shoulder. Half an hour later I tried to gently get him to step up because I want him beside his food and water, but he refused. He must feel safe there.

I really hope Chico makes it through the night, he will have another vet visit in the morning. I have collected a poop sample from before his medication and vitamins, and I'll take another one tomorrow morning.


----------



## younggeezy (Oct 6, 2011)

Here is a picture of him as many of you are probably pretty curious.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Awww.. poor little one..  We will keep you in our thoughts tonight. 

I have a quick question.. the cage itself.. has your bird been tested for metal poisoning? Is the cage on the older side? 

Keep us updated on him.


----------



## younggeezy (Oct 6, 2011)

DyArianna said:


> Awww.. poor little one..  We will keep you in our thoughts tonight.
> 
> I have a quick question.. the cage itself.. has your bird been tested for metal poisoning? Is the cage on the older side?
> 
> Keep us updated on him.


The cage is just over 2 years old, on the box it said bird safe. Although sometimes I think everything is lying to me. Maybe its just coated in a bird safe metal but actually made out of lead particles or something. It is definitely something I will be checking in my future. Do you have any recommendations for good brands or cages?

edit - sorry, I forgot to answer your question. No, he hasn't been tested for metal poisoning.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Metal poisoning is a good thought. The closing one eye makes me wonder if he's had a small stroke or other neurological issue. It also could simply be weakness. This is such a hard case to advise on, because the symptoms could be almost anything. Still sending good thoughts to your boy.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Was the cage meant for another type of pet? If it is only two years old, I'm thinking the lead possibility shouldn't be an issue. I can stand to be corrected on that one though. It still wouldn't hurt to have it checked. However, if you are thinking of getting him a new cage.. there are many threads in this forum about various cages. I've listed a couple below for you to look at. 

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=32

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=26893

Again, keep us posted on your little one.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

DyArianna said:


> Was the cage meant for another type of pet? If it is only two years old, I'm thinking the lead possibility shouldn't be an issue. I can stand to be corrected on that one though. It still wouldn't hurt to have it checked. However, if you are thinking of getting him a new cage.. there are many threads in this forum about various cages. I've listed a couple below for you to look at.
> 
> http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=32
> 
> ...


Well, the problem is that I've seen cases where people had supposedly-safe cages tested, and they still came back with unsafe levels of heavy metals. Unfortunately, the only real way to know if the cage is a problem in this case would be to have the test run and see if heavy metals are why this bird is ill.


----------



## younggeezy (Oct 6, 2011)

The one eye closed thing is really recent so i'm ruling out any neurological issues. I just gave him a vitamin shot with a syringe (orally) and he flinched a little bit when I gave it to him (it smelled pretty bitter) so some might have gotten into his eye and its irritating him.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*I really hope Chico makes it through the night, he will have another vet visit in the morning.* 
------------------------------------------------------

That is good that you got a poop sample prior to his meds. Ask the vet (if he/she hasn't yet) to have a culture done. A culture will list the entire bacterial and yeast make-up in the sample, and show which ones have an overgrowth (meaning it is taking over the good bacteria), and the culture report will list what meds. are effective and ineffective. Ask the vet to have a copy of the report to start a file folder for his/your personal records.

OK...it sounds like he is vomiting. My first thought and question is he also drinking? If drinking is the fluids that he is vomiting equivalent to the amount he has been drinking, or are they more? If he is vomiting up more than he is drinking then there is a good chance he is dehydrating. How this happens is if there is a bacteria in his body (such as Pseudomonas) it causes the body to draw fluids from the body and regurgitate it into the crop.

As long as he is vomiting keep an eye on his crop. Gently place a finger against the front of the crop to feel if it feels empty or soft and fluidy. Soft and fluidy is not what you want to feel. If so, try to get into the vet as soon as you can.

The other cause of the regurgitation could very well be a yeast problem. Giving antibiotics when there is a yeast problem is like throwing gasoline on a fire....the antibiotics can stimulate more of an overgrowth of yeast.

He/you are in my thoughts tonight, and I hope your vet visit tomorrow goes well.


----------



## smays810 (Dec 27, 2011)

I am so sorry for what you are going through. It's bringing tears to my eyes. I hope your vet visit goes well and they can figure out what is going on. I will keep you and your bird in my thoughts.


----------



## younggeezy (Oct 6, 2011)

So I just checked up on him, his droppings are now black, you all know what that means. I am debating if I should handle him and give him some oil to help his crop moving or leave him alone. If I handle him he could die.

edit - I don't really know what is wrong with him, He is in way too rough of condition for me to properly check his crop.


----------



## Fortunate (Oct 31, 2011)

still rooting for your little guy to pull through, your story makes me cry - its so sad when these things happen.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

It sounds like he is not eating as this point (black droppings), are you seeing a vet this morning? If they add an antifungal to try to clear him up you can ask them about handfeeding to pull him through since he is too weak to eat on his own. They should be able to teach you how to handfeed him so you can help him until he gets his health back.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

The black droppings can be scary and a heads up that there is risk of digestive shut-down. There is also risk of when you see this the digestive enzymes contributing to bleeding to the intestinal walls. How you can check for this is to smear some of the droppings onto a piece of white paper. Hold it up to a strong light. If just dark from not eating it will look like a dark forest green. if the intestinal walls are bleeding it will look like a dark rust color mixed in.

You might want to ask your vet to do Sub-Q therapy. What is is is the vet can inject fluids under the skin to help hydration and to get the intestines moving to get the dark droppings out of the digestive tract. As long and they are there they build up bacteria and the intestines absorb it into the blood steam. Sub-Q (subcutaneous) fluids can be a life saver.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

So sorry your little bird is sick. I hope the vet can help him.


----------



## younggeezy (Oct 6, 2011)

Ill do the poop smear test and see what I get, my vet is going to be seeing him really soon, I think she might be coming over since I'm in Canada and the -35 degrees Celcius weather is enough to drop a healthy bird. This makes it really hard for me to get proper and prompt vet attention for him in the winter.

He still isn't moving though, and as far as his black droppings go it only happened once (from what I can see).

I think I learned this the hard way, but every bird owner should have a savings account if not some other method of payment at all times or not own a bird. These little guys are really weak and it can hit you like a brick wall. Just a week ago he was whistling with me and my friends in my living room. I miss those days already


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I hope everything works out well. Tell the vet to be prepared for Sub-Q fluids and any other kind of treatment that more or less corresponds to intravenous in humans, because it seems to me that this is what your baby needs.


----------



## younggeezy (Oct 6, 2011)

I'll let her know when she calls me, thank you.


----------



## younggeezy (Oct 6, 2011)

His black poop is not rusty, but dark green.


----------



## younggeezy (Oct 6, 2011)

I just picked him up off of his perch and put him on the floor of his cage so he doesn't fall when he dies, he tried to drink some water and only got a tiny amount. He is very weak, my vet is on her way now but I don't think he's going to make it until then. He is standing with his legs only half way extended and he's staring at me right now, very very fragile. I did all I could do for him, and I know he knows I did my best. I need to spend the rest of his time with him, ill be back later.

Watching my best friend suffer like this is the hardest thing I have ever had to do.


----------



## younggeezy (Oct 6, 2011)

Chico has passed away in my hands. It was his last wish he used the last of his energy to call for me so i could pick him up. I want to thank everybody on this forum for helping me get through this difficult time.

RIP Chico, you have changed my life forever and I will never forget you


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss.  Please know you are in our thoughts.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

So sorry for your loss of Chico,you did all you could do for him.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Oh no. I'm so sorry. RIP Chico.


----------



## younggeezy (Oct 6, 2011)

Thank you again for everything, it helped a lot to have somebody to talk to that cares about birds as much as I do.


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

Oh no, I've been following this thread hoping that Chico would somehow make it, I'm so sorry for your loss  You did all you could, Chico couldn't have asked for a better owner. RIP Chico


----------



## MissCV (Sep 18, 2010)

Im very, very sorry for your loss. RIP Chico


----------



## younggeezy (Oct 6, 2011)

So I just found a broken egg shell on the bottom of my cage, right where she last was.

EDIT - IGNORE POST, I'm going to make a thread I think its important I talk to you guys about this.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm so sorry that it turned out this way. You have been an outstanding example of a caring owner who did absolutely everything they could to help their bird, but mother nature is stronger than we are and sometimes our best just isn't enough.

The egg shell is confusing though. Do you think this might have been an egg-laying problem? That seems like something the vet should have detected, and Chico was still able to poop.


----------



## smays810 (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm so Sorry for your loss. I wished it had turned out differently and she would have made it through.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Sorry for your loss, RIP Chico


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*So I just found a broken egg shell on the bottom of my cage, right where she last was.*
----------------------------------------------

Can you post some pix's of these eggs ?


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Im so sorry for your loss


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. Reading this put tears in my eyes, but I absolutely broke down reading Chico passed. I know the feeling of helplessness. I recently lost my best friend and did everything I could for her. Know that taking Chico to an avian hospital might not have changed the outcome unfortunately. My baby I left over night for treatment and she passes in a strangers hands, not mine. I know we each do what we can, and what you did was best for you two. Reading that Chico called out to you is something you should hold onto. Your bird loved you and felt most secure with you. I guess no matter what you do for your bird, you always look at the other side. I wish I couldve been with my little one in the end.


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. 
Fly freely little Chico!


----------



## resalat_hasan (Sep 7, 2011)

Oh, no ! 
So, so sorry for ur loss 
RIP Chico.


----------



## Indianasnow (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm so sorry to read about your little Chico! Sometimes those connections are so strong. You two had something special, and it leaves a big hole. I'm so sorry!


----------



## younggeezy (Oct 6, 2011)

srtiels said:


> *So I just found a broken egg shell on the bottom of my cage, right where she last was.*
> ----------------------------------------------
> 
> Can you post some pix's of these eggs ?


I posted them in this thread. http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27374


----------

